# Bruckner and Brahms



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Please expand on your choosing.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I think Bruckner 9th is lovely and well advanced even if incomplete while Brahms 3rd is the most balanced movement-wise of his lot.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Bruckner 8, Brahms 3 and 4 are all in my top 5 symphonies. I am incapable of choosing a Brahms symphony as my favorite, I love all four equally. But I have to have Bruckner 8 which is probably my favorite of all time, and I’d hate to be without the dark, autumnal, diabolical passion of B4. So 8 and 4 for me.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bruckner 9 (three movements version) is my favourite symphony after Mahler's DLVDE, on which opinions are divided whether it should count as a symphony.

So which Brahms did you couple it with? Ah, my favourite, the 4th.

Thanks for making the choice extremely easy.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The 9th and the 3rd. I never paid much attention to Brahms' 3rd until six months ago, and now that's the one I listen to mostly. Of course Bruckner's 9th, especially in the hands of someone like Giuilini, is a singular piece. And it's like an interactive video game; you can even choose your own ending.


----------



## ZeR0 (Apr 7, 2020)

The Bruckner 8 and Brahms 4 are among the relatively small group of symphonies that I keep in constant rotation, so this was an easy pick for me. However, it has been a while since I've listened to the Bruckner 9th. This poll is a good excuse for me to do so. The Brahms 3 I'm not as familiar with as the others.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Ooh, that was a tough choice. I plumped with Brahms 4 and Bruckner 9 just because they're getting played more than the others at the moment.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Torn between Bruckner 8/Brahms 4 and Bruckner 9/Brahms 4-- the former is the overall best but Bruckner 9/Brahms 4 are both tragic symphonies.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

ZeR0 said:


> The Bruckner 8 and Brahms 4 are among the relatively small group of symphonies that I keep in constant rotation, so this was an easy pick for me. However, it has been a while since I've listened to the Bruckner 9th. This poll is a good excuse for me to do so. The Brahms 3 I'm not as familiar with as the others.


What do you mean by "constant rotation"? Won't you spoil the symphonies if you play them, say, every couple days for ever?


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I chose Bruckner 9 and Brahms 4 because Bruckner 9 is the only Bruckner symphony I like and Brahms 4 and 2 are my favorite Brahms symphonies. 

Bruckner 9 and Brahms 4 vs. Bruckner 9 and Brahms 2 would be a hard decision for me. 

I think Brahms 1 and 3 are excellent too, but I like them slightly less than 2 and 4.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

My favorite Brahms isn't a difficult choice (it's the 4th). Bruckner was tougher but I prefer the 8th slightly. I may have picked Bruckner 4 or 5 over 8 or 9, however.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Bruckner 9th is the only one of his symphonies I sort of like, but never play it. Brahms 4th is his best in my opinion, but the 3rd, though good, is the one I play least.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

9 and 4

Not because they are both the last ones, but because I prefer the 9th (3 parts) over the 8th any time and the 4th over the 3rd, mainly because of the great energetic passacaglia finale. The andante of the 3rd however is probably my favourite sentimental Brahms movement. 

Fun poll!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Of the four symphonies listed, the Brahms Third gives me the greatest satisfaction. The second movement's wonderfully melodic andante seems to transport me to a bewitching, almost fantasy like atmosphere, and there are other compelling moments in the rest of the entire work that also help sustain my strong interest in it. Otherwise, where Bruckner is concerned, my preference is actually for his Seventh Symphony, with the Eighth next in line. I would probably appreciate more the composer's Ninth was it not for the fact I consider some recurrent portions of the scherzo somewhat grating.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I am not sure I have ever played a Brahms and a Bruckner symphony one after the other. I think I may like Brahms 3 most from the four (but it seems to be the most difficult to bring off). I'm not sure I have a favourite Bruckner but between the two on offer I will go for 9.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

I have chosen Anton's 9th (what else??) and Johanns 4th (despite that this moment I can't remember it at all...) Bruckner, after Liszt, is the composer I listen at most. Brahms Symphonies is a great problem for me, because I can not understand them and out of this I can't properly evaluate and like them. (My dear Enthusiast, I miss you a lot lately. Where are you? Come again to Current Listening and I promise you that for two days I will listen only Boulez!)


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Dimace said:


> (My dear Enthusiast, I miss you a lot lately. Where are you? Come again to Current Listening and I promise you that for two days I will listen only Boulez!)


Thank you! I do post on the current listening thread but at the moment it is usually only one or two a day (and sometimes none). I only post discs that seem less often posted about and I am trying to avoid the thread controlling my listening which is what happens to me with that thread (I think what would be good to mention rather than what would be good to listen to!). I hope you are doing well?


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Enthusiast said:


> Thank you! I do post on the current listening thread but at the moment it is usually only one or two a day (and sometimes none). I only post discs that seem less often posted about and I am trying to avoid the thread controlling my listening which is what happens to me with that thread (I think what would be good to mention rather than what would be good to listen to!). I hope you are doing well?


I also don't post a lot, despite I have a good rhythm. But mostly my activity is there. I'm doing well, despite the hard last two months. I wish you a wonderful Friday and a pleasant WE, my dearest!


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Brahmsian Colors said:


> Of the four symphonies listed, the Brahms Third gives me the greatest satisfaction. The second movement's wonderfully melodic andante seems to transport me to a bewitching, almost fantasy like atmosphere, and there are other compelling moments in the rest of the entire work that also help sustain my strong interest in it. Otherwise, where Bruckner is concerned, my preference is actually for his Seventh Symphony, with the Eighth next in line. I would probably appreciate more the composer's Ninth was it not for the fact I consider some recurrent portions of the scherzo somewhat grating.


If you like the 3rd's Andante, I wonder if you already know Knappertsbusch's recording from 1963, especially for the Andante. It becomes a symphonic poem in its own right:


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Dimace said:


> I have chosen Anton's 9th (what else??) and Johanns 4th (despite that this moment I can't remember it at all...) Bruckner, after Liszt, is the composer I listen at most. *Brahms Symphonies is a great problem for me, because I can not understand them and out of this I can't properly evaluate and like them.* (My dear Enthusiast, I miss you a lot lately. Where are you? Come again to Current Listening and I promise you that for two days I will listen only Boulez!)


I recognize what you say. I have the same issue with Brahms symphonies. This changed when hearing the 4th conducted by Carlos Kleiber. And about a year ago, I found the 3rd by Knappertsbusch in 1963, where you can only listen to the Andante as a individual piece and skip the other parts. Just recently, I found Harnoncourt's Brahms cycle with the BPO, from the nineties. This filled the vacant positions of the 1st and 2nd, as he brings clear Harnoncourt lines in the somewhat blurry structure of these works. maybe you have heard them already, but these are my tour guides in Brahms romantic mazes.

PS: as the Liszt connaisseur on TC, can you help me in finding a good modern recording of Liszt symphonic oeuvre. I am mostly interested in the 'late' Liszt, but it is not easy to find the right recording, there aren't that many. I was looking at Noseda on Chandos. But i would appreciate your recommendation.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Dimace said:


> I also don't post a lot, despite I have a good rhythm. But mostly my activity is there. I'm doing well, despite the hard last two months. I wish you a wonderful Friday and a pleasant WE, my dearest!


I didn't think you were posting much. Good to know you are healthy.

Your two days of 100% Boulez starts now! Enjoy.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

My brain wasn't working, I was thinking of Bruckner's 9th and 3rd. But if the second one is Brahms' then it's definitely 9th and 4th.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Bruckner's 8th and Brahms' 3rd, simply because each is my favourite symphony by its composer.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Very difficult but went for Bruckner 9th and Brahms 4th because I favour both of these from the two composers


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

NLAdriaan said:


> If you like the 3rd's Andante, I wonder if you already know Knappertsbusch's recording from 1963, especially for the Andante. It becomes a symphonic poem in its own right:
> View attachment 136432


Yes, your description is an apt one. In fact, I listened to the andantes of other Knappertsbusch Brahms Thirds from 1940, 1942, 1944, 1950 and 1955, all with the Berlin Philharmonic. From my impressions, none of them stood up to the quality of recorded sound or interpretive details elicited by Knappertsbusch in his 1963 version with the Stuttgart RSO. Was this because the '63 Stuttgart was perhaps recorded in stereo ?

Incidentally, my favorite Brahms Third is Kempe/Berlin Philharmonic. I also like very much Tennstedt/London Philharmonic, Walter/Columbia Symphony and Jochum/Berlin Philharmonic (mono).


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Picked Brahms 3 and Bruckner 9.
Other people have already contributed on the same choice with some good comments, imho.

Personal add-on: of these two, I heard Brahms 3 first. In fact, it was one of my first vinyl albums. After liking his Violin and Double Concerto, I wanted to hear more. So I bought some super duper bargain LP albums with his symphonies, and his 3rd (with Haitink and the Concertgebouw) really gobsmacked me. I still find it his most balanced work, especially because of the gorgeous 3rd movement, and the suprising ending of the Finale. 
I.c. Bruckner 9: about 25 years ago, I went to a youth orchestra who played this piece in a concert, conducted by Reinbert de Leeuw, a man who was not really associated with Bruckner. Well, he conducted a great performance, not very romantic, but it went straight into my body and soul. When I later on listened to Harnoncourt's recordings of Bruckner, I more or less recognized a likewise approach to this composer's music. Anywa, since De Leeuw's concert, I have a very weak spot for Bruckner 9. 

On a sidenote: I find Brahms 4 and Bruckner 8 great works, don't get me wrong. But sometimes sentimental feelings/memories make it easier to make a choice.


----------

